# [SOLVED] System nie reaguje na shutdown ;/

## Belliash

Witam

Posadzilem Gentoo, wszystko dziala, ale gdy wpisze shutdown -r now lub -h now to system zabija wszystkie procesy, odmontowuje partycje i pisze

"INIT: No more services in this runlevel"

na tym przyjemnosc sie konczy.

tzn System halted  :Sad: 

co moze byc powodem?

----------

## dziadu

Miałem dokładnie to samo.

Popytałem troche na #gentoo.pl i przyczyną okazało się udev. Zrobiłem downgrade do 100-r2 a potem znowu update do 103.

Spróbuj jednak reemergować najpierw udev-103, może pomoże. Tylko pamiętaj o

```
source /etc/profile

env-update
```

na samym końcu.

----------

## binas77

Ha... a ja głupi zrobiłem w końcu emerge -e world - debil ze mnie... ale zadziałało i przy okazji przejechałem wszystko na nowych flagach  :Smile: 

----------

## dlugidll

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> 
> 
> "INIT: No more services in this runlevel" 

 

a ja odpowiem tak jak moderatorzy by to zrobili

uzyj szukaj w calym forum - ja tak zrobilem i znalazlem odpowiedz odrazu

jest npisane juz ze to wina nowego basha

trzeba zamskowac

=app-shells/bash-3.2_p3

i emergowac starsza wersje

kiedy to poprawia to nie wiem

----------

## kfiaciarka

Ja mam zamaskowany bash i mi działa ale na gentoo/suspend2 sources. Taki efekt jak mówisz miałem na no2 sources i dlatego miedzy innymi z nich zrezygnowałem.

----------

## akroplas

 *dlugidll wrote:*   

> 
> 
> jest npisane juz ze to wina nowego basha
> 
> trzeba zamskowac
> ...

 

Aż mnie zatkało:

```
 Installed:           3.2_p3[05:40:49 2006-11-02]
```

I system sie zamyka.. czy napewno tutaj tkwi błąd?

----------

## keman

U mnie tez system dzisiaj przestal sie zamykac, jednak za ktoryms razem juz sie zamknal. wiec to faktycznie dosc dziwne.

Wlasnie zrobilem emerge --sync i widze ze jest juz

```
app-shells/bash-3.2_p3-r1
```

 :Smile: 

----------

## psycepa

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-512464-highlight-.html

----------

## Belliash

1) downgrade udeva => nie pomoglo

2) spowrotem upgrad udeva => nie pomoglo

3) posadzilem starszego basha 3.1_p16 bodajże => nie pomoglo 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Jakies jeszcze propozycje?

Moze cos jeszcze moze powodowac takie jajeczka?

EDITED:

```
1:2345:respawn:mingetty tty1

2:2345:respawn:mingetty tty2

3:2345:respawn:mingetty tty3

4:2345:respawn:mingetty tty4

5:2345:respawn:mingetty tty5

6:2345:respawn:mingetty tty6
```

dopisalem to na koncu pliku /etc/inittab

System sie resetuje, ... wylaczania nie sprawdzalem ale mysle ze tez powinno hulac...

Wiec o co chodzi?

oto ze podczas bootowania wywala mi teraz:

```
INIT: cannot execute "mingetty"

INIT: ld "x" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes
```

gdzie x to cyfra z zakresu 1-5 ;].

I tak na caly ekran a mam frmebuffera i 1024x768px   :Rolling Eyes: .

Ktos cos poradzi?

-- argasek edit (ort)

----------

## Arfrever

U mnie nie działa, ale nie chce mi się przeinstalowywać BASHu, czy udevu, ponieważ Alt+SysRq+O (*) lub Alt+SysRq+B (*) wciąż działa.

* - Wymagane "CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y".

Sveikinu

Arfrever

----------

## psycepa

 *Quote:*   

> For anyone interested, /dev was being mounted as ramfs instead of tmpfs due to using a bash =~ semantic which has changed in bash-3.2 
> 
> baselayouts halt.sh didn't stop the unmounting of ramfs whereas it did for tmpfs. This has been fixed in baselayout-1.12.6

 

jakies pytania?

co do mingetty, moze masz agetty :>

----------

## domel

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> U mnie nie działa, ale nie chce mi się przeinstalowywać BASHu, czy udevu, ponieważ Alt+SysRq+O (*) lub Alt+SysRq+B (*) wciąż działa.
> 
> * - Wymagane "CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y".
> 
> Sveikinu
> ...

 

Sposób co najmniej mało elegancki, nie mówiąc już o tym, że niezbyt bezpieczny. SysRq został pomyślany do użycia w sytuacjach awaryjnych, jak błędy jądra, a nie do normalnego zamykania/restartowania serwera.

Pozdr.

domel

----------

## Arfrever

 *domel wrote:*   

>  *Arfrever wrote:*   U mnie nie działa, ale nie chce mi się przeinstalowywać BASHu, czy udevu, ponieważ Alt+SysRq+O (*) lub Alt+SysRq+B (*) wciąż działa.
> 
> * - Wymagane "CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y". 
> 
> Sposób co najmniej mało elegancki, nie mówiąc już o tym, że niezbyt bezpieczny. SysRq został pomyślany do użycia w sytuacjach awaryjnych, jak błędy jądra, a nie do normalnego zamykania/restartowania serwera.

 

Miałem na myśli to, że używałem SysRq po komunikacie "INIT: No more services in this runlevel". Normalnie tego nie używam.

Sveikinu

Arfrever

----------

## Belliash

 *psycepa wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   For anyone interested, /dev was being mounted as ramfs instead of tmpfs due to using a bash =~ semantic which has changed in bash-3.2 
> 
> baselayouts halt.sh didn't stop the unmounting of ramfs whereas it did for tmpfs. This has been fixed in baselayout-1.12.6 
> 
> jakies pytania?
> ...

 

a to trzeba miec w kernelu ramfs wlaczone, nie? :>

----------

## psycepa

a bo ja wiem? to pisala osoba o wiele bardziej kompetentna niz ja, jaki masz baselayout, jesli nie 1.12.6 to sprobuj upgrade'a i zobacz co wtedy

a tak jak pisalem, jesli nie dziala z mingetty sprawdz czy przypadkiem nie masz agetty i podmien odpowiednie wpisy, moze wtedy pojdzie

jakkolwiek jednak uwazam ze najpierw powinienes sprobowac z tym baselayoutem, ja wczoraj robilem synca i -uD world'a i wszystko pieknie smiga

pozdrawiam

----------

## Belliash

a basha masz 3.2?

Ja wlasnie robie emerge -uDNav world i zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie.

Mialem baselayou 1.12.15-r3 bodajrze.

teraz bedzie 1.12.16

zobaczymy ja kto wyjdzie.

zrobie tak jak piszesz...

tylko na razie interesuje mnie czy zostawic bash 3.2 czy zrobic downgrade... bo nie wiem jakiego Ty masz i czy moze byc ew. problemem  :Wink: 

Z gory dzieki za odpowiedz!

----------

## wodzik

dzis zauwazylem u siebie to samo. problem pojawil sie po emerge -Dup world, najprawdopodobniej po zainstalowaniu nowego basha.

----------

## Belliash

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> dzis zauwazylem u siebie to samo. problem pojawil sie po emerge -Dup world, najprawdopodobniej po zainstalowaniu nowego basha.

 

nie prawda

mam 3.2_p3-r1 i dziala na baselayou-1.12.16  :Wink: 

Dzieki wielkie za pomoc!!!!

EDITED: te linijki z inittaba te wywalilem bo okazaly sie zbedne  :Wink: 

----------

## psycepa

```
app-shells/bash-3.2_p3-r1
```

co do 'linijek w inittabie'  :Smile:  tak jak mowilem  :Razz: 

hth

----------

## Belliash

nom ale teraz mam inny problem  :Razz: 

w kazym badz razie dzieki za pomoc!

----------

